# feeling pretty awful right now



## thegreenfairy (Jan 2, 2014)

hi all
i posted in here before regarding my 5 year marriage and its been 3 months since my discussion with my husband and i feel worse than before .
the major thing now is money,he has it and i dont and he seem to be hiding that he has more than hes making out,i am self employed and as a result of the crappy financial climate i havent been able to take a salary from my business for 5 months and the other day i was crying and upset because i couldent even afford to get petrol for my car,he dident react and he dident say a word,i then found a reciept for a cheque his mother had given him for a large sum of money which had been hidden.
I just dont get how someone can claim to love the other person and care about them and then allow them to suffer that way and im starting to feel degraded,theres so much more i could say but i dont want to bore everyone.just need to vent really


----------



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

Did you talk to him? You both have to talk and try to figure it out. Financial infidelity is something that can lead to divorce, so, be careful. I'm married for seven years and almost getting divorced, almost. One of the reasons is her greed for money. And i ask to myself: "Why she married me 'cause she knows since the start that i'm not a rich guy who can afford everything she wants."
She's a unfortunate mother****er!


----------



## thegreenfairy (Jan 2, 2014)

yes i have spoken with him,it has happened before,ive found hidden envelopes where his mother had given HIM money,i could understand if i was the type of person to bleed him dry,but when he was out of work,i got 20k into debt and now have my finances managed by a financial company,i did that without question because it was my time to step up,i just feel like ive given everything for this marriage and have got nothing in return,i said again the other evening that i had no money for petrol or basic thigs and he still said nothing,knowing he had all that extra! it sucks!!!


----------



## unknowing (Mar 5, 2014)

What is he doing with the money? How does he react when you ask him about it? For me, when money "disappears", its because of his drug use. Maybe you should do some investigating??


----------

